# What's a good hand-thrown seed?



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

The drought of the past few years has hit some native pastures pretty hard, even with the recent rains. Mine are doing OK, basically, but they developed a few "bare spots," say 40 X 60 feet, that are pretty much just bare dirt. My spring 24D spraying took care of the weeds, but there's not much left. I'm wondering if there is a good "throw-out" seed I can just throw over them by hand, to eventually come up and fill them in. I won't be able to fertilize, water, etc. and I realize it may be awhile before anything comes up (maybe the next time it rains for a week). Just anything would work, just so it fills in those bare spots. Rye grass is probably good, and I'll probably put some out this fall, but that's just a cold weather grass. Any suggestions? I'm in central Texas.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Here we call that bird feed, unless its a seriously tiny seed like clover.


----------



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

I know, I was thinking of putting out some rye this fall (Oct./Nov) and then something else next February or March. THere's not much I can put out right now.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sometimes here we can overseed and use a bale buster to blow some mulch hay over it. Other common thing is to buy overripe hay that was let go to seed and blow it onto bare ground. The mulch helps retain some moisture and prevents the birds from easily getting all the seed.


----------

